# For those of you with Richell Wood Freestanding Pet Gates



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

What size (large, small, tall, ect) did you get? 

Do you still like the gate today as far as safety and convenience goes? 

Is it adjustable to fit various openings?

I tried a standard baby gate today, and not surprisingly, Khloee escaped lol So I need something a bit sturdier I think...

Also, if anyone has any other pet gate suggestions, I am open! I like the look of the Richell Wood, but if I could get something just as functional for cheaper, well aesthetics can take a back seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have those gates! Of all the things that I have bought for my 4 fluffs, I use these the most! You can see the gates in my siggy. I have two that expand to about 12 ft. I use them as a divider from my family room and kitchen. I have used one to block off another area, or both for bigger spaces. All four of mine pushing and jumping against them don't move them. I wish that I would of gotten them sooner when Laurel and Violet were puppies . I had my hubby rig up a contraption to keep them in the family room. It was ugly!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

oh wow! Lol that IS in your siggy!!! are the two you have the large size? 

I see it is low enough for us humans to step over...but do you think our fluffs can jump over it too?

I DO love how the spaces in between the bars are small enough that they cant stick their head in there


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have one but I don't know where we got it or what kind it is. It attaches to the wall. Best investment ever.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gongjoo said:


> oh wow! Lol that IS in your siggy!!! are the two you have the large size?
> 
> I see it is low enough for us humans to step over...but do you think our fluffs can jump over it too?
> 
> I DO love how the spaces in between the bars are small enough that they cant stick their head in there


Yes I have two of the large size. They can be adjusted to make them smaller. Mine have never been able to jump over, but we can step over them. I love them!!!! Best investment for me also!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is what mine look like


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I got one through Petsmart that looks alot like the Richell but is a bit cheaper. This is the one I got. Top Paw™ Adjustable Stand Alone Gate - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs everyone! I think I'll go to Petco this weekend. I looked on their website and they had some itchell gates. I want to see them in person before ordering on amazon vs ordering and then trying to return it if I dont like it!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I got one through Petsmart that looks alot like the Richell but is a bit cheaper. This is the one I got. Top Paw™ Adjustable Stand Alone Gate - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart


 
Ah! I just saw this! Its in store only so Im gonna have to call around to see if one of our stores carries it...the petsmarts out here are sometimes lacking


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have their pen with removable panels that I use as a kitchen gate and I love it. I like that I can make it into a pen if needed. They are expensive but definitely worth it. The quality is so great, and unlike anything I've seen in other pens/gates.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the large and thinking about getting another one!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I have their pen with removable panels that I use as a kitchen gate and I love it. I like that I can make it into a pen if needed. They are expensive but definitely worth it. The quality is so great, and unlike anything I've seen in other pens/gates.
> 
> View attachment 166322


OOO I like that yours has a door!!! is it the* Richell One-Touch Pet Gate, Brown?*


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

oops, wait, the one with the door has mounts from what I can see online :/ I wanted to avoid that. 

I think I'll have to get the free standing one...they have it at walmart for $87.00 so I think Ill go ahead and get it 

Just nervous Khloee will wont be able to jump over it!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> oops, wait, the one with the door has mounts from what I can see online :/ I wanted to avoid that.
> 
> I think I'll have to get the free standing one...they have it at walmart for $87.00 so I think Ill go ahead and get it
> 
> Just nervous Khloee will wont be able to jump over it!!! Fingers crossed!!!


Mine doesn't have mounts. It's sold as a pen with a gate but it comes apart so I use it as a baby gate


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

ok everyone! So the richell gate came in last week and I was SOOOOO excited! I opened and assembled it right there and then. 

It looked sooooo nice and was very sturdy....but alas, my lil rabbit jumped right over it lol! 

So I returned it and bought the HL version. It should be here this Thursday, and I will let you know how it works out. 

So, in case any of you have jumpers like Khloee, opt for the HL or HS Richell Freestanding gate. But either way, these gates are beautiful and of great quality, so I recommend them!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I was just looking at these yesterday for our RV, the 3 sided freestanding one. Lexie has trouble not falling down the steps, so we've put a piece of board over the steps temporarily, very unsightly. This might actually work, as long as the side panels are deep enough. Does anyone know if the 26" sides they advertise is the actual width of the panel? I couldn't tell if that was including the stabilizer legs or not.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are a couple pics if mine. You can see the side panels better. They measure about 11 inches. Mine can't jump over, but ither gate is in the kitchen and they are in the family room with a step down. That adds another 8 or 9 inches to the gate.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi guys! I promised a final update so....

The Richell Freestanding HL is a GODSEND!!!! Khloee has not been able to escape, which is a miracle in itself!

It is taller than the standard, but I find I can still step over it when I need to. I also like that I can just pick it up and move it when I don't need it. 

I will say that if you are shorter, it may be harder to step over. I'm 5'7 and my mom is 5'4, mom made it over but she had to STRETCH!


----------

